# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Φωτογραφική] DSC-W320

## George3

Έχω αυτήν την κάμερα η οποία μου έπεσε και πλέον κάνει το εξής περίεργο. Ανοίγει η φωτογραφική ανοίγει ο θάλαμος και η οθόνη μου δείχνει η οθόνη τα περί ρυθμίσεων αλλά δεν μου δείχνει καθόλου εικόνα!!! Επίσης όταν πατάω το κουμπί να βγάλω φωτογραφία τραβάει αλλά η φωτογραφία είναι μαύρη!!! Που φαντάζεστε να βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα στον θάλαμο ή σε κάποια πλακέτα?

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## bchris

Πιθανοτατα κοπηκε η επικοινωνια με το CCD  :Sad:

----------


## George3

Φίλε Χρήστο σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου!
Αλλά επειδή δεν είμαι και πολύ γνώστης θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω τι είναι το CCD?
(αν αλλάξω θάλαμο - βρήκα στο ebay με 15E - θα κάνω την δουλειά μου?)
Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

Μια πιθανή βλάβη είναι ο αισθητήρας εικόνας. Στη δική μου μηχανή έκανε το ίδιο με τις μαύρες φωτογραφίες αλλά η οθόνη έδειχνε μια περίεργη εικόνα λες και τραβούσα σε αρνητικό, και όχι τις ρυθμίσεις. Με μια αλλαγή του αισθητήρα εικόνας που πήρα από ebay με 17 ευρώ η μηχανή είναι και πάλι λειτουργική.

----------


## George3

Σας ευχαριστω!
Οντως το CCD ήταν το προβλημα. Με καθυστέρησαν λίγο από το ebay ή απο τα Ελληνικά Ταχυδρομία αλλά δεν πειράζει!
Η μηχανή δουλεύει μια χαρα τώρα! :Rolleyes:

----------

